# help a finish man build a deck



## guidojoe (Apr 1, 2017)

i just started building a deck for a buddy of mine, got the footings all set and i set the ledger, its 16 feet long, 4 feet fly past the side of the house for a stairway. the 12 feet on the house ive got dead level, the 4 feet hanging off the side of the house is off almost a half inch, can i make that up with the joists? or am i being to picky? 

ps. im doing the job for free just for deck experience. my dad has had me finishing houses and installing cabinets since i could walk, about time i learn to build a deck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

guidojoe said:


> i just started building a deck for a buddy of mine, got the footings all set and i set the ledger, its 16 feet long, 4 feet fly past the side of the house for a stairway. the 12 feet on the house ive got dead level, the 4 feet hanging off the side of the house is off almost a half inch, can i make that up with the joists? or am i being to picky?
> 
> 
> 
> ps. im doing the job for free just for deck experience. my dad has had me finishing houses and installing cabinets since i could walk, about time i learn to build a deck.




1/2" in 4' is a lot. And even worse because it's for stairs.


----------



## guidojoe (Apr 1, 2017)

can i make it up by raising the joists up to where they need to beto make it level?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

guidojoe said:


> can i make it up by raising the joists up to where they need to beto make it level?




Why can't you raise the ledger?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Get a jack under that far end and raise it up that 1/2" and get a new post under it. 

Come on, please


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Why can't you raise the ledger?


Damn it mike you beat me by 2 minutes


----------



## guidojoe (Apr 1, 2017)

like bend it up? i can try but i dont think ill get much out of it. i should looked closer at the straightness of the board before i put it up


----------



## guidojoe (Apr 1, 2017)

thanks guys! didnt even think of a jack. i appreciate it


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

guidojoe said:


> like bend it up? i can try but i dont think ill get much out of it. i should looked closer at the straightness of the board before i put it up


This is a typical scenario when running the ledger past the building. it should also be doubled up at this point because technically it becomes a girt or beam. 

Level means level from end to end, not in 4 or 6 ft increments


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

if the 12' on the house is dead nuts how did the 4' get off so much?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you using a torpedo level for this project?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> if the 12' on the house is dead nuts how did the 4' get off so much?


Don't ask me how but it does happen......The crown I guess


----------



## chuckiecheese (Mar 30, 2017)

guidojoe said:


> i just started building a deck for a buddy of mine, got the footings all set and i set the ledger, its 16 feet long, 4 feet fly past the side of the house for a stairway. the 12 feet on the house ive got dead level, the 4 feet hanging off the side of the house is off almost a half inch, can i make that up with the joists? or am i being to picky?
> 
> ps. im doing the job for free just for deck experience. my dad has had me finishing houses and installing cabinets since i could walk, about time i learn to build a deck.


Could you throw another row of post/footers in at the edge of deck? Might want 2 more at bottom of stairs for handrail postage and extra support for stringers.


----------



## guidojoe (Apr 1, 2017)

i dont have any posts under it yet, so ill jack it up and get a post under there, ill also double it up. thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> if the 12' on the house is dead nuts how did the 4' get off so much?


Crooked ass board.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

No offense brother, cause it happens, but that's wood that gets sent back. Live and learn. Starightest wood is for the ledger and stringers.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

guidojoe said:


> i dont have any posts under it yet, so ill jack it up and get a post under there, ill also double it up. thanks for all the replies guys.




Screw the Jack, it's only 1/2" use a 2x cut slightly longer than the post. Put it on a block and drive it home. Used as a long wedge so to speak.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Works OK if you're sloping the deck away from the house 1" in 8'...

I'd probably pay extra to get one with just the right yank in it.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Screw the Jack, it's only 1/2" use a 2x cut slightly longer than the post. Put it on a block and drive it home. Used as a long wedge so to speak.


4x4 with a slight bevel on the bottom and a crowbar makes a great jack. 

I have lifted a whole floor in this way


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Don't ask me how but it does happen......The crown I guess





Jaws said:


> Crooked ass board.


but he's a finish guy....

he wouldn't have seen this????....:whistling


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

asevereid said:


> Not everyone builds a deck on the front
> Heal up soon, Andy.


:laughing: I was thinking the same thing. I have even built them on the back!!

Carry on.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Sleepinggiant said:


> Post some pics before you finish up. Then if you we see something "funny" we can point it out and hopefully fix it. If the "paper tigers" bother you just iggy them. You can uniggy later. I  the "paper tigers". They are very entertaining! Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Who are the paper tigers? The actual real life deck builders who commented?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

